# What carb for a Cadillac 472



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I need to replace the carb on my 69 cadillac with a 472. I want to go with somthing better than an autozone carb but don't need anything high performance, the rest of the engine is OG. What is the best carb for for my car? Looked at Edelbrocks but have no idea which one to get.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

600 CFM SHOULD BE ENOUGH.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 26 2009, 09:09 PM~15194849
> *600 CFM SHOULD BE ENOUGH.
> *


i dont think 600 would be good for a 472... 600 is better for 305 327... for a 472 i would suggest 750


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 27 2009, 12:09 PM~15198677
> *i dont think 600 would be good for a 472... 600 is better for 305 327... for a 472 i would suggest 750
> *


Thats what I was thinking either a 750 or an 800 is what I will need.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I got a Rochester 4 bbl works great got it from Auto Zone :thumbsup:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 27 2009, 01:09 PM~15198677
> *i dont think 600 would be good for a 472... 600 is better for 305 327... for a 472 i would suggest 750
> *


 ya gotta think,alot of those werent high horse motors(a few were but not many),just big block gas hogs-if your goin with edelbrock a 600cfm should do it,, if you go holly or quadrajet id go 700-750cfm


----------



## duck (Apr 24, 2004)

smaller high performance engines need a carb that flows high because they need to rev/scream to make any kind of horse power or torque. The 600 should be compareble to your Rochester (750 by the way). For performance you want a higher CFM carb. The rochester is a good carb, the only draw back to it is the small fuel bowl. without modification you will starve for fuel before you hit the 750 mark.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I called Edelbrock and they recommended the 750.


----------

